# AD - Daten von C: in UserHome kopieren



## BorisD (15. Oktober 2009)

Hallo.

Ich habe das Forum schon durchwühlt und leider nichts entsprechendes gefunden. Deshalb hier meine Frage:

Ich kämpfe schon seit geraumer Zeit mit einem Win2K-Netzwerk, in dem das Active Directory nur rudimentär eingerichtet wurde. Die Doku ist gleich Null und es herrschte Chaos. Inzwischen ist alles soweit gerichtet dass der Server (Windows 2K) nicht mehr einmal pro Woche die Flügel streckt.
Ich habe inzwischen einen NAS-Server hier, auf dem sollen die (bisher noch nicht existenten) Userhomes liegen. Wenn ich im AD der Domäne das entsprechene Laufwerk mit UNC-Pfad eintrage legt er auch ganz brav die Verzeichnisse an und setzt die richtigen Berechtigungen (User + Admin Vollzugriff, alle anderen keinen Zugriff).

Jetzt mein Problem:
Da meine User hier bislang immer in der Gefahr schwebten, ihre Daten zu verlieren hat sich hier eingebürgert, dass viele Daten auf C: geschrieben werden, will heißen auf dem lokalen PC liegen. Ich möchte jetzt dass bei jedem Abmelden die Daten von C: (z.B. Eigene Dateien) in das UserHome gespielt werden. Doch entweder bin ich zu dämlich dazu oder ich übersehe irgend etwas. Fakt ist dass er nichts überspielt.

Hat irgendwer eine Idee wo ich den Denkfehler drin hab?

Clientsysteme sind alles WinXP-Rechner und Workstations.

Danke im Voraus.


----------

